# R34 GTR Power Steering Pump and Bracket/s34 GTR power steering pump with all of its fixings. ANYONE??



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

As per the title, I am in need of a R34 GTR power steering pump and its fixings. Anyone??


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Not me....









nissan skyline R34 GTR Power Steering Pump | eBay


<p>nissan skyline R34 GTR Power Steering Pump. </p><br><p>No Pulley item as in pics </p><br><p>removed from Yr2000 gtr vspec </p><br><br><p>Condition is Used. Dispatched with Royal Mail 2nd Class.</p>



www.ebay.co.uk





Any good to you Ludders?


----------

